# GHRP-2 Cycle/Plan



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

100mcg 3 times per day

how would that suffice for someone around 80kg

going off optimal doses of 80mcg per 100kg man


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

would you add CJC 1295 to this once per week??


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Whay do you want to use it mate?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i see no sense in taking a GHRP without CJC wo DAC or MOD GRF both are cheap as chips and when combined give over double the results....


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Im just looking into this at this stage as its all new to me.

Paul

So would GHRP2 100mcg 3 times per day and then run the CJC 1295 is that once per week??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Stevo the dose for the GHRP is fine, there are two types of CJC1295 one with and without the DAC the DAC will dictate the half life of the peptides the best to use with GHRP is without the DAC (commonly known as MOD GRF 1-29) as this has a short half life so can and should be used along side the GHRP at the same dose.

CJC with DAC is of use but gives a slow output of GH (known as GH bleed) more akin to how females release GH certainly not optimum to be used with GHRP products


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

makes perfect sence. thanks very much. It seems more common for the CJC to come in 2mg vials tho rather than 5mg as with GHRP

Can the two be mixed in the same syringe?

As for sourcing, tash has been recommended but the postage is high for the ammount id order. Any others you can recommend??

final question for now, is their any risk on using this? Apart from CTS?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no problem mixing the two....

as long as it is what you are paying for then non at all as these will release and amplify your natty GH release so normal sides should be seen nothing more...

i have never used Tash nor any other website so cannot recommend any internet source


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

So just to confirm each day should consist of

100mcg 3 x per day of GHRP-2

100mcg 3 x per day of CJC-1295


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Stevo the dose for the GHRP is fine, there are two types of CJC1295 one with and without the DAC the DAC will dictate the half life of the peptides the best to use with GHRP is without the DAC (commonly known as MOD GRF 1-29) as this has a short half life so can and should be used along side the GHRP at the same dose.
> 
> CJC with DAC is of use but gives a slow output of GH (known as GH bleed) more akin to how females release GH certainly not optimum to be used with GHRP products


I thought cjc 1295 was always with dac and there's no such thing as without dac. Just what the people tryin to flog it call it?

Just tryin to learn as much as possible about these and that's what I saw on dats site.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

milner575 said:


> I thought cjc 1295 was always with dac and there's no such thing as without dac. Just what the people tryin to flog it call it?
> 
> Just tryin to learn as much as possible about these and that's what I saw on dats site.


this maybe true and in fact CJC w/o DAC is Mod GRF 1-29 but i used to say that and no one understood what i was on about......either way CJC1295 w/o DAC is what's needed not with DAC


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stevo99 said:


> So just to confirm each day should consist of
> 
> 100mcg 3 x per day of GHRP-2
> 
> 100mcg 3 x per day of CJC-1295


yes mate


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

if i wasnt to run CJC 1295 would it not be worth doing??

im looking into the cost of the stuff and its not the cheapest!! 2mg vial will only last 6 days!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Worth it IMO.

I only run GHRP-2

The combination of GHRP/GHRH causes me too much CTS.

Also you could just use the Mod GRF 1-29 with the GHRP pre bed


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

xpower said:


> Worth it IMO.
> 
> I only run GHRP-2
> 
> ...


how ghave you find results, how do you measure them?

so just one jab a day of the CJC1295 before bed? all these numbers and letters are confusing me ha


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry,wasn't clear.

GHRP & MOD GRF1-29(CJC1295 without dac) pre bed

GHRP on waking

GHRP post workout

100mcg of each peptide is the saturation dose,but you can use less if you please/want to test the water.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stevo99 said:


> if i wasnt to run CJC 1295 would it not be worth doing??
> 
> im looking into the cost of the stuff and its not the cheapest!! 2mg vial will only last 6 days!


That is obviously your choice really, is it worth it hell yes.......

As for CTS if you are getting this side do what you would if you got it from GH lower the dose, 100mcg is the saturation dose for ghrp6 80mcg for ghrp2 (based on 100kg guy) like I have said I see no point in using either alone yes you will get some return but this will more than double if both peptides are used...

As for cost just use it twice a day instead of three times.....


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

xpower said:


> Sorry,wasn't clear.
> 
> GHRP & MOD GRF1-29(CJC1295 without dac) pre bed
> 
> ...


cheers Xpower

That may be the protocol I run, possibly even put the CJC1295 twice daily depending on how much I can source for

Thanks fellas


----------



## SStevenn (Jun 6, 2017)

100mcg everyday is enough?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SStevenn said:


> 100mcg everyday is enough?


 enough for what?


----------

